# Ariens Throttle Cable 06910500 outer sheath = 28" and inner cable = 29 1/2".



## wayneb (Dec 9, 2019)

*Ariens Throttle Cable 06910500 outer sheath = 28" and inner cable = 29 1/2".*

I have an older JD snowblower that has a Type (W2346 2445) instead of a Model number so I can't find parts by Model or Part number. I need an Ariens throttle cable outer sheath = 28" and inner cable = 29 1/2".

I have found photos that appear to be the same throttle lever and cable, including:

Ariens Throttle Control Part Number: 06910500

but they don't give dimensions of sheath and cable. I've asked two of them for dimensions but both said they need the model and part numbers and don't use dimensions--and one said they purposely don't publish dimensions, even though many of their other similar parts do include them.

Can anyone tell me the dimensions of Ariens Throttle Control Part Number: 06910500 or the Model and Part number of one with outer sheath = 28" and inner cable = 29 1/2"?

I just need the cable, so if you have that part number so much the better!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Curious, … why Ariens cable on a JD machine?

Can you not just bring it to a local shop for matching it up?

Heck, for that matter, bring it to a local bike shop, they use all kinds of cable.

What is wrong with the old one?

Many newer machines don't even use a throttle cable, just on or off, or one lever at the engine.


----------



## wayneb (Dec 9, 2019)

"Curious, … why Ariens cable on a JD machine?" Some older JD snowblowers are basically Ariens machines and many parts are as easily accessible through Ariens sites as JD ones--and are often cheaper. See thread https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...lt-jd-snowblower-comparable-ariens-model.html for example. And mine, as I noted is "an older JD snowblower that has a Type (W2346 2445) instead of a Model number", so probably also has many Ariens parts. And, as I noted, my lever and cable look exactly like the image I included (from JacksSmallEngines, who post dimensions for many items, including several other similar cables, but claimed they didn't and wouldn't tell me the dimensions of this one.

So nothing about newer models is useful, nor is "just going into a local shop" since I live in the boonies in NW Canada, about 1,350 miles due north of Denver and 1 1/2 hours from the closest major center, and very often have to shop online. I checked our local JD dealer (who couldn't help without a Model and Part number and doesn't keep a lot of stock--unless you need a combine, tractor, etc.) and the only other hardware and automotive supply shops that might have anything similar, and none did. 

"What is wrong with the old one?" In an attempt to "unfreeze" my throttle I whacked it hard enough to break the lever end off the inner cable. I've bent the end enough to insert it and be able to start and run it, but would rather have a proper cable in case my wife has to use it sometime. I turned 80 this year and had a heart attack three years ago, so that prospect if likely at some time.


----------



## wayneb (Dec 9, 2019)

P.S.--A bit off-topic but many in heavily populated places have little appreciation for those living in remote areas. Connecticut has a population density of about 739/sq mi whereas the province of Alberta has about 15/sq mi--and the northern part where I live is much more sparse, in the boreal forest with mainly rocks, trees, and water--and the (in-) famous Athabasca Tar Sands!


----------

